# Todays projects, Jacks



## thegallery (Jul 20, 2018)

I decided it was time to make some respectable machinist jacks, after all it has been over 60 years I have been at this.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Boswell (Jul 20, 2018)

They look great. And useful too


----------



## Rooster (Jul 20, 2018)

Nicely done, they are down right pretty. Look to be 1" - 4".


----------



## Janderso (Jul 20, 2018)

They look are far cry better than the ones I made.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Norppu (Jul 20, 2018)

That's 10 years per Jack !
Those look nice and presumably also do what they are designed to do.


----------



## Creativechipper (Jul 20, 2018)

What sorts of machinery was required and tooling to get those made?

 Very nice, I think I need some.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 22, 2018)

you can see my shop at: http://www.thekilmerplace.com/


----------

